# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Fire worm???

## Ingo Barao

ola 
ontem tirei momentaneamente uma rocha do aqua para prender um coral e...
apareceu uma minhoca ou cobra com cerca de 30cm, a sua cor inicialmente pareceu-me preto com reflexos verdes escuros. tinha centenas de pernas e uma ponta branquinha tipo nariz.
sera mau pra o aqua? venenoso?? reef-safe??
ja agora usam luvas quando mexem no aqua??
abraco e saudacoes amigas

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> ola 
> ontem tirei momentaneamente uma rocha do aqua para prender um coral e...
> apareceu uma minhoca ou cobra com cerca de 30cm, a sua cor inicialmente pareceu-me preto com reflexos verdes escuros. tinha centenas de pernas e uma ponta branquinha tipo nariz.
> sera mau pra o aqua? venenoso?? reef-safe??
> ja agora usam luvas quando mexem no aqua??
> abraco e saudacoes amigas


Sem foto é difícil. Mas, cobra não é com certeza. Não há cobras com pernas.  :yb624:   Fica descansado.  :yb624:

----------


## Ingo Barao

:Pracima:  

tenho e medo de apanhar um veneno qualquer...

usas luvas quando meches no aqua para colocar corais ou assim??
no outro dia comprei um sarco e mesmo dpois de lavar as maos com agua quente e sabonete fiquei com um cheiro nas maos :CylFou3:   :CylFou3:  
altamente mau... :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola Ingo barao

lava varias vezes as maos com agua quente para poder sair o odor ,depois podes tocar nesse verme que nao faz mal nenhum e tira isso do aqua , pois eu tiro todas as que vejo...

abraços

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Atenção que há vermes altamente urticantes. Há picadas muito dolorosas. :SbRequin2: 

Podem ver um exemplo aqui contado em primeira mão:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ghlight=picado

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> tenho e medo de apanhar um veneno qualquer...
> 
> usas luvas quando meches no aqua para colocar corais ou assim??
> no outro dia comprei um sarco e mesmo dpois de lavar as maos com agua quente e sabonete fiquei com um cheiro nas maos  
> altamente mau...


Há membros do Fórum que aconselham o uso de luvas, mesmo na manipulação da RV, pois pode conter bactérias que contaminem o nosso organismo e provocar infecções perigosas, para não falar em determinadas espécies de corais moles que contêm substâncias prejudiciais à saúde. O conselho será: não facilitar, pois há seres que desconhecemos e, pelo que podemos ver em muitos documentários televisivos, os mares tropicais de recife têm muitas criaturas venenosas.

----------

